# It's your tax money... And they'll do with it what they want



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=157&sid=38831518

Semator Jim Dabakis also said this:
Exec Approps Meeting now. Unbelievable! Appropriated, $250,000 to convicted criminal Phil Lyman's non-profit Rural Utah Alliance. "To be used as seed money to defend and protect rural counties interests by providing legal assistance for county officials when faced with land use and ownership legal issues."

With the million or two that will go toward the sage grouse plans lawsuit, how much more will our school children lose out on because of frivolous, ridiculous lawsuits that our lovely republican reps spend all our money on?


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

No surprise here. The crazy runs deep with some in this state. I have family in OR, and was talking with someone from MT today. The MT conversation involved complaints about the FS, and I jokingly quipped that maybe we could take over a fire look out or something to get what we wanted. Anyway, the comment was not met with humor. This person really despises the FS, yet I got an ear full about all of the crazy that "you Utahans" have been exporting around the West lately.  Sorry.....

My sister(from Utah) in OR was getting all kinds of questions about Utah and Mormons during the Mahluer stand off. As was some other family members, that moved from OR to HI. Keep in mind HI and OR have a pretty healthy LDS population. Non of what was getting said reflected well on us as a population. Outside of this echo chamber, we(Utahans) have been getting hammered as of late for all of the ridiculousness that has been coming out of here. We already have a certain reputation, and non of this is helping that. 

The grouse lawsuit is one of my favorites. We get an endangered listing held off, and then sue because the compromise is supposedly too stringent. Utah is going to get the entire West a sage grouse listing. You think our neighbors are looking at us sharply out of the corner of their eye right now?, wait until some of this other stuff starts to kick back on them. And anyone that thinks I'm kidding should check the USF&WS back chatter on the sage grouse. Talk about looking a gift horse in the mouth. Some people just don't know when to stop. And just to frame this better, I'm in complete disagreement with the BLM on sage grouse, but given the choice, Utah or the BLM?, yeah....adios Utah.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I tried to vote these clowns out. O|*


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

> Their budget also includes $1.4 million for lobbying contracts to pressure federal officials to remove protection for the gray wolf and not to list the greater sage grouse as an endangered species.


Oh yeah they have $1.4 million more appropriated for lobbying money on gray wolf and sage grouse listings as well.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Oh yeah they have $1.4 million more appropriated for lobbying money on gray wolf and sage grouse listings as well.


Just one more reason why scientifically based, _real_ conservation(hunter centric) needs to be found again, as it once was many eons ago. I'm thinking that there may be a couple, maybe just a few hunters, that might like to hunt sage grouse and wolves, I know I do.

This is what happens when non scientific, non conservationist, non hunters are calling the shots in wildlife management. It is the same root problems we see with the disconnected PETA crowd, with all the same results, namely reduced wildlife, reduced tags, and reduced hunters.


----------

